# I will type you on this thread



## Chompy (May 2, 2015)

@aendern

ExFP

;P


----------



## lmpeiris (Dec 25, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> Hello, what has made you question your type from INFP?


*I use both emotional logic and rational logic when making decisions.*

I'm very sure about the secondary extroverted intuition, since i'm good at out of the box thinking.
I also have a good memory of how people's basic directions are. But i forget their faces, names, where they work, where they live  
I have a good subject knowledge memory, i remember what i understood, the big picture of it, unfortunately less details. I guess this is how less powerful introverted sensing works.

*So this is how usually how i think. Assume there's a new project to work on;*

1) I will brainstorm ideas and do something like a scraping the surface scan whether they work it or not. At this phase, it's more feeling i have whether something would be successful. It may not be rational. I can do a good check, but that will take a lot of time to think, not acceptable when you are in a meeting. 
If this decision was about a person, i do not compare anything rational at all (as i understand), i will keep thinking stuff over and over though, again takes a huge amount of time. 

2) Simultaneously i will check my memory to feed ideas from experiences i have, only to fine tune above. And i may start to find issues with above as well, ideas which i already deemed feasible.

3) If I start to get more and more confused i may start talking what i'm thinking unable to come to a decision by myself. But this does not sound that glorious when it actually happens. People stared at me since they get confused by my blabbering.


----------



## lmpeiris (Dec 25, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> so you are [most] sure about preference for introversion and intuition (?)


Yes. Dead sure


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

OK, type me, go...................................


----------



## lmpeiris (Dec 25, 2015)

Freelancepoliceman said:


> Introversion, not so much. Intuition, possibly.


I got 4 days holiday for Christmas. All my friends went on trips, i guess.
I'm at computer watching tv series and typing these  and reading novels (reading the "host" by Stephanie Mayor again  )
And i have already wasted 3 days. I have one day to get ready for my exam. 
But i will speed read it, create a mind map and memorize only the indexed topics. And get A-


----------



## lmpeiris (Dec 25, 2015)

LinneaS said:


> I would really appreciate some help. I don't know wether I'm an INFP or an ISFJ, so if you could ask some questions regarding which I am, that would be very helpful!


When you think about your significant other, do you think mostly about

1) The past moments you had with him, and how romantic they are. And you start to smile you had no idea you were smiling. 
2) The things you haven't done, but imagine how romantic they can be. May be stuff going to happen in future?

if you select 1, then NOT INFP (means probably ISFJ), the other one is for NOT ISFJ (means probably INFP)


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Sure, why not. Socionics 40q and JCF questionnaire linked in signature. Don't reply in here because I won't check it. ;D


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> If you want typing I am happy to help you on this thread


I need some help with my type. I want to know if I am correctly typed as INFP, or could I be some other type instead. This is my socionics thread:

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ust-arrived-earth-my-spaceship-yesterday.html

And if you need more info to type me, you can also click on my profile and take a look at my artworks and some of my previous threads as well. :kitteh:


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Schizoid said:


> I need some help with my type. I want to know if I am correctly typed as INFP, or could I be some other type instead. This is my socionics thread:
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ust-arrived-earth-my-spaceship-yesterday.html
> 
> And if you need more info to type me, you can also click on my profile and take a look at my artworks and some of my previous threads as well. :kitteh:


INFP seems a good fit- how sure are you of preference for introversion?


----------



## skybluebutterfly (Dec 27, 2015)

Can you type me? I have a thread in "What's my personality type", called "Personality Type Help- Am I INFP". Thanks!


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@Maker of helmets 
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-socionics-type/736490-i-gave-up-80q.html

Thank you! This was meant to be Socionics but MBTI is swell too :3


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> INFP seems a good fit- how sure are you of preference for introversion?



I'm probably only 50/50 sure of my preference for introversion. I have this tendency to stay away from most people,
including people whom I find interesting, I am the sort who would rather admire people from afar rather than striking up a conversation with people and getting to know them. I like people, but at the same time, I don't like getting too close to them because they make me anxious. I love being alone, because the only time I don't feel anxious is when I am alone by myself. Literally everyone gives me social anxiety.

Yeah, so I'm unsure whether I'm an introvert, or whether I'm just a socially anxious extrovert. I don't know whether my dislike of being around people is due to introversion, or is it due to my social anxiety.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Schizoid said:


> I'm probably only 50/50 sure of my preference for introversion. I have this tendency to stay away from most people,
> including people whom I find interesting, I am the sort who would rather admire people from afar rather than striking up a conversation with people and getting to know them. I like people, but at the same time, I don't like getting too close to them because they make me anxious. I love being alone, because the only time I don't feel anxious is when I am alone by myself. Literally everyone gives me social anxiety.
> 
> Yeah, so I'm unsure whether I'm an introvert, or whether I'm just a socially anxious extrovert. I don't know whether my dislike of being around people is due to introversion, or is it due to my social anxiety.


okay, this is good 

what about how sure are you of preference for intuition/Feeling


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Schizoid said:


> I'm probably only 50/50 sure of my preference for introversion. I have this tendency to stay away from most people,
> including people whom I find interesting, I am the sort who would rather admire people from afar rather than striking up a conversation with people and getting to know them. I like people, but at the same time, I don't like getting too close to them because being around people is due to introversionthey make me anxious. I love being alone, because the only time I don't feel anxious is when I am alone by myself. Literally everyone gives me social anxiety.
> 
> Yeah, so I'm unsure whether I'm an introvert, or whether I'm just a socially anxious extrovert. I don't know whether my dislike of , or is it due to my social anxiety.


because I thought after reading this maybe you are enfp (?)


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> okay, this is good
> 
> what about how sure are you of preference for intuition/Feeling



I'm probably 80% sure of my preferences for intuition/feeling, because I tend to notice myself using these two in my every day life. 


Intuition - I have this tendency to focus more on the forest than the trees. An object doesn't just appear as an object to me. But instead, I look for the meanings behind the object. If a person gives me an eraser as a present for example, I don't just view that eraser as an eraser, but instead I'll wonder if there is a significant meaning behind that eraser, why did they buy me that eraser, what are they trying to tell me by buying me that eraser, what could that eraser possibly represent. Maybe that eraser is telling me that I should stop brooding over past mistakes and that eraser is a actually a symbol that it's time for me to start life afresh and that eraser is to tell me that every mistakes that I made in the past has been "erased" and what matters most is learning from those mistakes. If I saw a stray cat meowing in front of me, I'll start wondering what that cat is trying to tell me in its cat language, I'll also start wondering how did that cat become homeless, is it because they have been abused by their previous owners, or is it because they were born on the roadside and they have been homeless for years, or is it because they have lost their way from their owners? I'll also wonder why the universe placed that cat in front of me. Is that stray cat being placed in my life to teach me compassion? Am I being placed in that cat's life to teach that stray cat that kindness still exist somewhere in this world and to not give up on humanity? These are just some examples of how I have this tendency to overanalyze things all the time. :laughing: I constantly find myself questioning the world around me. What is the meaning of life? Why do we exist in this world? What is our purpose in this world? What is _my_ calling in life? Not job, not career, but calling in life, something that doesn't involve money yet I feel passionate about it and allows me to contribute to humanity in some ways. I also find myself constantly living in the future that I end up neglecting the present.


Feeling - I frequently make decisions based on how I feel about things. I always go for the decision that makes me the most happy.
When it comes to my career for example, it doesn't matter how much I earn, what matters most is whether or not I'll be able to feel happy in that career long-term. I don't care about money as much as I care about my own long-term happiness. 
I also have this tendency to remember every acts of kindness and repay back every acts of kindness, but likewise, if a person wronged me, I'll cut off all ties with that person and never speak to that person ever again. I believe in following my heart at all times, because only my heart knows what my soul needs, and the only way for me to be happy in life is to follow my heart. If I feel extremely drawn to something, I'll follow that feeling and see where it leads me.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Additional perspectives on my type are certainly welcome - plenty of my recent thoughts on my type (and links to older threads on that topic) can be found here, though my perspective may have changed somewhat since a month back...


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

StunnedFox said:


> Additional perspectives on my type are certainly welcome - plenty of my recent thoughts on my type (and links to older threads on that topic) can be found here, though my perspective may have changed somewhat since a month back...


straight off the bat I think we could settle on preference for introversion (?)  [from initial look at linked thread]


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Schizoid said:


> I'm probably 80% sure of my preferences for intuition/feeling, because I tend to notice myself using these two in my every day life.
> 
> 
> Intuition - I have this tendency to focus more on the forest than the trees. An object doesn't just appear as an object to me. But instead, I look for the meanings behind the object. If a person gives me an eraser as a present for example, I don't just view that eraser as an eraser, but instead I'll wonder if there is a significant meaning behind that eraser, why did they buy me that eraser, what are they trying to tell me by buying me that eraser, what could that eraser possibly represent. Maybe that eraser is telling me that I should stop brooding over past mistakes and that eraser is a actually a symbol that it's time for me to start life afresh and that eraser is to tell me that every mistakes that I made in the past has been "erased" and what matters most is learning from those mistakes. If I saw a stray cat meowing in front of me, I'll start wondering what that cat is trying to tell me in its cat language, I'll also start wondering how did that cat become homeless, is it because they have been abused by their previous owners, or is it because they were born on the roadside and they have been homeless for years, or is it because they have lost their way from their owners? I'll also wonder why the universe placed that cat in front of me. Is that stray cat being placed in my life to teach me compassion? Am I being placed in that cat's life to teach that stray cat that kindness still exist somewhere in this world and to not give up on humanity? These are just some examples of how I have this tendency to overanalyze things all the time. :laughing: I constantly find myself questioning the world around me. What is the meaning of life? Why do we exist in this world? What is our purpose in this world? What is _my_ calling in life? Not job, not career, but calling in life, something that doesn't involve money yet I feel passionate about it and allows me to contribute to humanity in some ways. I also find myself constantly living in the future that I end up neglecting the present.
> ...


I like what you've written here 

what's made you go for infp/enfp in the past- is there a part of descriptions which makes you veer away from thinking you are on or other?


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

@Maker of helmets I was thinking about asking someone to type me (since there is always a chance of mistyping), so why not.


* *





*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
I'm not as driven as ENTJs mostly are. It could be connected to my depression that I got over about 2 years ago and there are still many remnants of it. I also used to suffer from social anxiety and very strong fear of failure that I also haven't fully gotten over.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
Success, money, satisfying work position.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
It was in an event where me and my friends were showcasing our club. I lead the club so I was making deals with the organisers of the event (it was for all clubs in our school) and making promotional material (posters, leaflets and badges - also something that went through multiple people). During the event we had a lot of fun, people admire our promotional material and we had to make another print of leaflets because we gave them all away. Which sort of annoyed me because the original print was on hard beige paper and the new print was on normal and white so it looked very unprofessional. But, regardless, I felt very accomplished and we also strengthened relationships in our club because we were there together for 4 hours. My friends were also praising me for my promoting skills (previous experience with similar events) and even started using some of my phrases or style of speech.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*
Failure, disappointing people, not doing my job right and someone taking over, not feeling like I'm doing enough.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
Some of my decisions are intuitive but mostly I evaluate advantages and disadvantages of possible decisions and go for the one most useful.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
I want to make the project the best it can be, make sure everyone is doing their job, everyone understand and agrees with what we're doing and no one slacks. Most of the time, I'm the person who collects ideas, tries to put them together to satisfaction of most sides and doing my best to motivate everyone to give it their all.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*
I cannot recall a specific time, nothing really exceptionally stands out. But I have mostly good time when on a party with friends and they don't ignore me. Or in a teahouse.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
I prefer to learn about it as much as I can from internet and books. Then I gain experience by trying it out until I master it. But before the second step, I usually prepare as well as I possibly can to make sure I'll be as good as possible for a beginner.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
Very organised. All of my stuff have their own place in my room/flat. I have the stuff in my drawers, wardrobes, cupboard, etc. organised by usage - the things I use most commonly are the closest to my work desk. My files also also very well organised, maybe a bit too well because I have plenty of sub folders that everyone would get lost in unless they know what they are looking for. 

When it gets to organising myself as a person, I'm quite good at it as well. I know exactly how much time it takes to get everywhere and I memorised the most important transportation lines (not those that leave every 4 minutes or less) for me and I'm very good at time management. I can plan my own time with scary accuracy. 

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
I look for information, if it's something subjective, I mainly look for different points of view. If it's something that cannot be proved or disproved, I evaluate what I have and make my own opinion.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
I follow my own beliefs but I want everyone to feel involved and enjoy themselves in a group. When I see someone doesn't talk, I try to include them in a conversation. Still, I wouldn't change myself just to fit in a group, I would rather find a different group.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
Depends. I prefer to think before speaking but there are times when the situation requires fast reaction and I don't have time to think about it much. 

I enjoy both equally and it all depends on the people involved. With some of my friends I prefer to meet often one on one since that way I talk to them rather than a whole group. It's much more personal. While with others I don't have much to talk about to group conversations go smoother. Also some people have trouble opening up in group so then I will also prefer to talk in person.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
I ALWAYS want to know as much as possible about everything I'm going into and what are my options. Actions speak louder than words only in the sense that many people are fake and so words aren't as trustworthy as actions. But IMO, both are almost equally important. Some people might be unable to express themselves through actions well enough due to various reasons so I don't think there is an absolute truth to this.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
Go out. I can watch the show later, internet exists. If it didn't, I would record it.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
Depends on the stress. I like moderate amounts of stress because it keeps me on the edge and more "battle ready", metaphorically speaking. It can drive me to be my best. But too much stress is counterproductive. When that happens, I do my best to out-reason it and to focus on the problem at hand. It usually works. 

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
Fake and overemotional people. I also dislike incompetency and not doing something to the full ability for no reason. Also, people who desperately want to organise stuff and lead but are terrible at it, refuse feedback, are unable to learn from their mistakes and objectively evaluate their actions (or ask for different point of views). And people who don't care about others.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
The most I enjoy talking about the things things I feel competent in and enjoy and giving advice. However, I also find it entertaining to talk about the people themselves; what drives them, their motivation, their goals, how their brain works. Partly due to MBTI and partly because I suffered from social anxiety for majority of my life and I'm still "learning" about people. I want to be a leader in future and a good leader needs to understand people who work for him. If I learn to understand people in general, it will be much easier to understand my future team(s). 

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*
Tough question. Lack of attention would mean I don't notice it much and answering what I don't notice much is tricky. I would say my health because while I try to keep healthy, there are some minor things that I should solve but they don't affect me. Like, I should get a tooth pulled which doesn't even hurt. One of my eyes is lazy but it's prominent only when I'm tired and I would need to train it every day. I usually pay little attention to things that don't affect me all that much.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*
I was told I'm a good leader, confident, serious, nice, helpful, loyal, knowledgeable about the things I do, give very good advice (some told me I should be a counselor) and very intelligent. Or at least these are the things they told me.

Well, I feel very offended for being called serious though I didn't tell them because I know they didn't mean it badly. To me it's exactly the same thing as if they told me that I'm no fun or they don't enjoy being around me.

I think they would never say I wasn't taking my work seriously and that I'm incompetent in what I do. They would also never call me disloyal.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? *
I would spend the whole day out. Go shopping with my best friend, spend 2 hours in running sushi and eat delicious food with mangostan or litchi drink, then go shopping again or whatever crosses our mind, go for burgers for dinner (quality burgers not McDonalds), then go to a teahouse with a group of friends for the evening and after I return play a video game until 1am.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

@Maker of helmets I would really appreciate some help  http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/720826-last-one-i-hope.html


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

@Maker of helmets

Why is your type unknown? Need help getting typed? 


----------



## LeftEyeDominant (Aug 15, 2015)

Bugs said:


> @Maker of helmets
> 
> Why is your type unknown? Need help getting typed? 


I was just about to post something like this lol

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

How exactly can you help type someone if you can't figure your own type? Or maybe you already do, you just didn't put it in your profile...


----------



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

are you free in the moment can you type me im not sure of anything except I and P


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Prada said:


> @Maker of helmets I was thinking about asking someone to type me (since there is always a chance of mistyping), so why not.


Preference for Thinking and extroversion I think makes the most sense to me from what you've written- how do you relate with preference for intuition/sensing?


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

salt said:


> are you free in the moment can you type me im not sure of anything except I and P


so you are pretty much sure of preference for introversion (?)

are you more unsure of either one, preference for intuition/sensing or preference for Feeling/Thinking?


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> Preference for Thinking and extroversion I think makes the most sense to me from what you've written- how do you relate with preference for intuition/sensing?


Personally, I would say I use Se more than Ni and no way I am a Si/Ne user. But I feel like that's very subjective because extroverted functions are much easier to observe.

Though I don't understand why you ask people what they prefer. I mean, if I was sure I can correctly type myself I wouldn't be asking about it.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Prada said:


> Personally, I would say I use Se more than Ni and no way I am a Si/Ne user. But I feel like that's very subjective because extroverted functions are much easier to observe.
> 
> Though I don't understand why you ask people what they prefer. I mean, if I was sure I can correctly type myself I wouldn't be asking about it.


I think this is because of my view on the functions, I think they are like a "combination of preferences"


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> I think this is because of my view on the functions, I think they are like a "combination of preferences"


True but cognitive preferences. User will be more subjective about it and judging by more subjective evaluation will yield more subjective results. Maybe your approach is better than mine, I dunno, I just have trouble understanding the reasoning behind it.

Regardless, thank you for sharing your opinion.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Prada said:


> True but cognitive preferences. User will be more subjective about it and judging by more subjective evaluation will yield more subjective results. Maybe your approach is better than mine, I dunno, I just have trouble understanding the reasoning behind it.


I agree with what you said

I do not think my approach necessarily yields better results but in terms of [personal] method it is also a way of anchoring the "discussion" for me in terms that at least I think I know what I am referring to- and can hopefully nut out with the other person if there is any disagreement on the terms of discussion


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> I agree with what you said
> 
> I do not think my approach necessarily yields better results but in terms of [personal] method it is also a way of anchoring the "discussion" in terms that at least I think I know what I am referring to- and can hopefully nut out with the other person if there is any disagreement on the terms of discussion


I see, now. So, if I understand it correctly, you want to use it to engage in discussion to determine the functions and sort any misunderstandings. Interesting. I can see this working really well in one-on-one typing but I dunno how applicable this is for a forum. Do you feel like this approach is working how you expect it to?


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Prada said:


> I see, now. So, if I understand it correctly, you want to use it to engage in discussion to determine the functions and sort any misunderstandings. Interesting. I can see this working really well in one-on-one typing but I dunno how applicable this is for a forum. Do you feel like this approach is working how you expect it to?


I guess I need to assume I am working on a one to one basis. I am also using this as an opportunity of working through some of my inhibitions


----------



## Napkin (Nov 29, 2015)

Alright, what am I?


----------



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> so you are pretty much sure of preference for introversion (?)
> 
> are you more unsure of either one, preference for intuition/sensing or preference for Feeling/Thinking?


i was kinda intuitive as a kid but more and more physical as i grow up
i think im a thinker cuz i dont have much feelings going on so they dont affect my decisions. but i love the arts, when i dance/sing/draw i feel like this is who i was born to be, and i hate math and chemistry. i apply logic well to practical things but i hate having to think about abstract mathematical things cuz whats the point. but i dont think that makes me a Te cuz i have my own logic about many things


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

@Maker of helmets heyyy this is a nice thread! Great idea, starting something like this. I mean, people want to be typed, and why not a thresd where someone is available there to type you based on discussion? This is good for the whole community. Thanks for starting this thread roud:

Because you've been considering other people in this thread already, i want you to take a break in typing ppl, and i'll try to type you. Unless you don't want to be typed? Idk, ur choice :tongue:


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

MessyJessie103 said:


> @Maker of helmets heyyy this is a nice thread! Great idea, starting something like this. I mean, people want to be typed, and why not a thresd where someone is available there to type you based on discussion? This is good for the whole community. Thanks for starting this thread roud:
> 
> Because you've been considering other people in this thread already, i want you to take a break in typing ppl, and i'll try to type you. Unless you don't want to be typed? Idk, ur choice :tongue:


thank you dear, I am infj


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Bugs said:


> @Maker of helmets
> 
> Why is your type unknown? Need help getting typed? 


not really, I am infj


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

salt said:


> i was kinda intuitive as a kid but more and more physical as i grow up
> i think im a thinker cuz i dont have much feelings going on so they dont affect my decisions. but i love the arts, when i dance/sing/draw i feel like this is who i was born to be, and i hate math and chemistry. i apply logic well to practical things but i hate having to think about abstract mathematical things cuz whats the point. but i dont think that makes me a Te cuz i have my own logic about many things


personally speaking, I would not stress too much what you are at too early a stage in the game [of life]! 

seems like you could have preference for introversion, sensing and Thinking- whaddaya think?


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

lmpeiris said:


> *I use both emotional logic and rational logic when making decisions.*
> 
> I'm very sure about the secondary extroverted intuition, since i'm good at out of the box thinking.
> I also have a good memory of how people's basic directions are. But i forget their faces, names, where they work, where they live
> ...


you seem pretty strong on being infp (?)


----------



## JoMCaR (Aug 12, 2015)

Well, let's see how this helps. Don't know where to start though.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

JoMCaR said:


> Well, let's see how this helps. Don't know where to start though.


That's alright

Could you tell me what your thought process kind of goes to when you are trying to type yourself- is there a nutty area you kind of get stuck on in your head, or anything like that ...

we could start with preference for introversion, sensing, and Thinking- do any of those jump at you as something you could potentially relate strongly with, or not [just as a starting point of discussion]?


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> I'm a Perceiver. Routine brings me down; I get depressed by a day that's the same as the one before, or in which nothing happens, and I can't understand people who stay in the same job for decades. No interest in management or highly structured organisations.


what about preference for Thinking?


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Maker of helmets said:


> what about preference for Thinking?


That's difficult. I've been consistently typed as a Thinker, but my interests are more those of a Feeler.

People say that I've got Ti; I've got a good logical brain, can argue well, and am clever and full of ideas. And I've just invented German Repressionism, an artistic movement in which people show no emotion whatsoever and the director avoids all attempts at interiority; the characters glower at the camera, carry tightly-furled umbrellas, and have terse conversations about the weather.

On the other hand... Lots of interest in the arts & humanities; no interest in STEM, business, finance &c. Have a sentimental, idealistic, romantic (or Romantic!) streak. Prefer to give people the benefit of the doubt; would choose mercy over justice / inflexible rigour, and empathy and understanding people over a black and white view of the world.


----------



## JoMCaR (Aug 12, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> what are some of your reasons for wanting to know your type?  I'm trying to get a stronger sense of what you are like as a person [at least in terms of preferences!]


Well, right now I'm facing an anxiety problem that has affected all aspects of my life, and I'm on therapy for that. This anxiety problem put a lot of limits into what I could achieve or not, limits which I used to consider type-related, but I've seen that's not necessarily the case. I believe that the knowledge of my type will help me with the rebuilding of my life project, in a way that is more realistic and that will be more fitting with my real abilities and preferences, not whatever I'm limited to because of anxiety.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

JoMCaR said:


> Well, right now I'm facing an anxiety problem that has affected all aspects of my life, and I'm on therapy for that. This anxiety problem put a lot of limits into what I could achieve or not, limits which I used to consider type-related, but I've seen that's not necessarily the case. I believe that the knowledge of my type will help me with the rebuilding of my life project, in a way that is more realistic and that will be more fitting with my real abilities and preferences, not whatever I'm limited to because of anxiety.


Great answer


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> That's difficult. I've been consistently typed as a Thinker, but my interests are more those of a Feeler.
> 
> People say that I've got Ti; I've got a good logical brain, can argue well, and am clever and full of ideas. And I've just invented German Repressionism, an artistic movement in which people show no emotion whatsoever and the director avoids all attempts at interiority; the characters glower at the camera, carry tightly-furled umbrellas, and have terse conversations about the weather.
> 
> On the other hand... Lots of interest in the arts & humanities; no interest in STEM, business, finance &c. Have a sentimental, idealistic, romantic (or Romantic!) streak. Prefer to give people the benefit of the doubt; would choose mercy over justice / inflexible rigour, and empathy and understanding people over a black and white view of the world.


how much do you related with extroverted Sensing?


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Bugs said:


> INFJ? How do you know?


I relate with introversion, intuition and Feeling


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

MessyJessie103 said:


> Oh ok lol, i didn't know u already knew because your type says Unknown and your signature is blank, haha. But if i can help in any way, let me know, and i'll be glad to do so :tongue:


thank you!


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

JoMCaR said:


> ISFPs tend to be physically energic, which I'm most usually not. And I have an ISFJ friend. Cool and smart guy, but a sometimes he can be either a little hard-headed or "too easy-going". He's usually not keen of changes happening around him, he's very traditional. I'm not very traditional. I'm not too much like him, and we're the same age.


I am not sure extroverted Sensing necessarily relates with physical energy


----------



## JoMCaR (Aug 12, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> I am not sure extroverted Sensing necessarily relates with physical energy


Well not in definition, but in my experience those with Se dom our aux tend to be very energic people.

In any case, I relate little to Se, because I'm usually very oblivious to my external environment. But since my teenage years, I've developed an ability that could relate to Se: when I'm crossing the streets of Lima, which are very tricky, I can know when I can cross the streets by measuring the speed of the cars that are coming and the speed that I can achieve running, so I can cross the streets safely in situations in which most people would be terrified to do it. And I can do that by just watching.

Anything else?


----------



## deft (Oct 20, 2015)

I would love some help. I took the test twice and was infj both times. I am very intuitive and can read others well and am aware of their feelings and attempt to be kind and make all feel comfortable in a situation (unless conflict). But I have morals/values that I stick to STRONGLY which I heard is an INFP thing? I saw this posted 
Si - focus on past memories
Se - focus on present stimuli

Ni - focus on subconscious hunches
Ne - focus on conscious brainstorming

Fi - focus on personal values
Fe - focus on social expectations

Ti - focus on situational logic
Te - focus on systemic efficiency

since i don't understand the cog functions that well, going by this I'm strongly ni and fi? The others are a bit more tricky for me to decide on. Help!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

So I've heard photographic memory or/and visual memory is associated with Si. Is this true? Like for me I'm the worst at remembering street names/addresses. But if I've been somewhere once I can get there again using snapshots in my mind of the route. Or I remember the code to unlock my car from seeing in my mind the first time I punched in the code. It’s like I take snapshots of stuff that I’ve seen in person and store them away in my mind. Or another time I took a mental snapshot of someone’s nametag and it’s still there in my mind like I was there yesterday. I also remember everyone’s name I went to elementary school with even though some of their faces are a bit blurry. Is this Si I am using or another function?


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Kitty23 said:


> So I've heard photographic memory or/and visual memory is associated with Si. Is this true? Like for me I'm the worst at remembering street names/addresses. But if I've been somewhere once I can get there again using snapshots in my mind of the route. Or I remember the code to unlock my car from seeing in my mind the first time I punched in the code. It’s like I take snapshots of stuff that I’ve seen in person and store them away in my mind. Or another time I took a mental snapshot of someone’s nametag and it’s still there in my mind like I was there yesterday. I also remember everyone’s name I went to elementary school with even though some of their faces are a bit blurry. Is this Si I am using or another function?


this I could see as introverted Sensing, especially if you lead with it


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

JoMCaR said:


> Well not in definition, but in my experience those with Se dom our aux tend to be very energic people.
> 
> In any case, I relate little to Se, because I'm usually very oblivious to my external environment. But since my teenage years, I've developed an ability that could relate to Se: when I'm crossing the streets of Lima, which are very tricky, I can know when I can cross the streets by measuring the speed of the cars that are coming and the speed that I can achieve running, so I can cross the streets safely in situations in which most people would be terrified to do it. And I can do that by just watching.
> 
> Anything else?


this makes you sound like infj to me


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

deft said:


> I would love some help. I took the test twice and was infj both times. I am very intuitive and can read others well and am aware of their feelings and attempt to be kind and make all feel comfortable in a situation (unless conflict). But I have morals/values that I stick to STRONGLY which I heard is an INFP thing? I saw this posted
> Si - focus on past memories
> Se - focus on present stimuli
> 
> ...


this is good 

yes, that sounds like you have strong introversion, intuition and Feeling


----------



## Dwyn The Bioluminescent (Jun 26, 2011)

Type me! I do not how to start though.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Maker of helmets said:


> how much do you related with extroverted Sensing?


Se? Interesting you should ask that; a couple of people have suggested ESP. (In the non-psychic sense.) Others have said I’m definitely a Ne-dom. And I don’t know.

*Ne*

* *







Imaginative, gifted with language, clever, plays with ideas
Very well read, huge general knowledge, passion for history and the arts, with all their richness of incident and colour and drama
Interested in stories, in meaning, in the world & in what happens in it
Natural storyteller – imaginative rather than realistic
Instinctive understanding of literature and the arts
BUT


NOT a theoretician, and really not interested in abstract ideas. I’ve read general books on philosophy to be better informed, but I’m not interested in conversations about whether life is real or not, if the world simply exists because we perceive it, or is a function of language. Reading about history, music, theatre, or literature, though, is fascinating.





*Se
*
* *





_Se = sensory details; physical beauty; sensory novelty; physical action; in tune with environments; up for anything; finer things in life_


My avatar’s Tintin – adventurer exploring the world, typed as ESTP.
Aesthetics matter a lot – beauty, grace, style & charm (if I can say that without sounding precious!). I’m interested in art, and enjoy going to galleries. I like plays and opera that are aesthetically pleasing, particularly those that capture the feel of the setting; and hate modern productions that set Shakespeare in a public toilet. I don’t have an architect’s understanding, but I like old buildings, or exploring new, stylish ones. I want television and film to be visually interesting, with well composed shots, depth of field, and interesting techniques (shots through mirrors or staircases), and am irked by shaky cam and shallow focus. I’ve got a Youtube channel devoted to opera, and try to match music either to drawings of original stage sets or to paintings. When I was travelling, I often found myself weighing up aesthetic values against ethical ones.
Sensory pleasures: I enjoy food – I’m a good cook, and like trying new recipes, particularly from other cultures (Africa, Ancient Rome, mediaeval Europe). I like to try new restaurants, and, when travelling, will eat out at expensive places.
I need a lot of stimulation. I need to be out and doing things; I like busy environments like multicultural festivals where there are lots of stalls and I can talk to the stallholders. (But don’t like night-clubs where the music is too loud and I can’t talk.) Sitting at a desk all day is hell; I’ve worked in cubicles, and the combination of an oppressive silence, little human contact, and a beige / off-white colour scheme is depressing. A weekend at home is boring, and I start pacing like a caged lion; I need to get out, even if it’s just to lie in a park under the trees and listen to music. (I did this when working in an office at the end of the day.)
I’m a natural performer. I know how to entertain an audience; I enjoy acting (including improv), good at public speaking; people get me to make speeches because I’m quick on my feet and articulate; and I’ve been a tour guide. I've given presentations in class - and they usually end up as comedy, a mime show or a theatrical performance - or all three.
Probably hyperactive as a kid - hard to learn the hard way not to be impulsive or do the first thing that came into my head.
Travelling and seeing the world is awesome. I’ll try anything; I don’t really suffer from culture shock; others see me as adventurous – whether it’s letting spiders crawl over my arm, or eating snakes, spiders, rats and insects.
I want to explore, make mistakes and learn from them, not have someone else tell me what to do. I need my own space, and like to go at my own pace (which may be busy from morning to night, or wandering around a place absorbing the atmosphere). I'm more independent than group oriented; something of an outsider; comfortable with own company - but also affable and sociable, laid back, enthusiastic and cheerful, and get energy from being around other people; good conversationalist.
Basic attitude: The world is a huge place to explore, and people can have new and interesting experiences in that world. With this go optimism, curiosity, flexibility, open-mindedness, a sense of proportion, a sense of humour, and gusto; an appetite for life, for the simple pleasures of good food, wine, company and laughter, and for the greater ones of adventure, experience and imagination.
BUT


Se users are generally very physically able. I’m not athletic, and, to my frustration, have never been good at sports. My mother had German measles when I was pregnant, so I was unco in primary school. I was also gifted and grew up in an atypically cultured household - being bad at sports and precocious meant I read a lot.
Not practical / mechanical


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Maker of helmets said:


> If you want typing I am happy to help you on this thread


Colon then, edumacate me.

ps: Most people on this site are mistyped as fuck.


----------



## k61289x (Dec 31, 2015)

Would really appreciate help! I created a thread earlier. I put down some details of myself on it. I'd like to know your thoughts of my typing. IxTJ - not sure of Si or Ni.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Dwyn The Bioluminescent said:


> Type me! I do not how to start though.


maybe you could start with telling me about how see yourself fitting on these "scales": introversion-extroversion and intuition/sensing


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> Se? Interesting you should ask that; a couple of people have suggested ESP. (In the non-psychic sense.) Others have said I’m definitely a Ne-dom. And I don’t know.
> 
> *Ne*
> 
> ...


This is interesting!


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Schizoid said:


> Thanks! :kitteh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was great, thank you for sharing so much


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Maker of helmets said:


> This is interesting!


Ah, but is it suggestive?


----------



## JoMCaR (Aug 12, 2015)

Maker of helmets said:


> this makes you sound like infj to me


Well, thanks for the help! Though I've gotta say that was a pretty fast typing  Are you sure, just in case?

(I would make sense though, because when I started doing what I said in the last post, I also started overindulging in chocolates :blushed


----------



## DailyNewspeak (Dec 29, 2015)

I'll paste my questionnaire, since no one has posted on my thread yet (cries) 

2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?

The former gives a sense of infinity, of a vast sort of calmness and serenity, that transcends the realities of the world in which we inhabit. The latter could speak for any old Sunday morning, though I suppose you could project any desirable feeling onto that image: the person sitting there could be as you choose, and the picture itself could be symbolic of the life you have crafted (or else fallen into.) I don't suppose either image sparks of serendipity, though -- it seems as though the former, though susceptible to slight amendments as the seasons change and the Earth ages, is a measure of the lasting presence of nature. In that sense, I prefer the former -- it seems more soothing and calming. 

3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?

I'm disorganised. I'm fairly lazy. The idea of doing something is exciting but is rarely carried out. I'm quite insecure. I don't really have any gifts or talents, though I do have a sense of patience. I'm grateful for things. (That's framed very negatively, and depending on the situation I'd probably revise that letter, but for the sake of this typing-thing, I though I'd add what first came to mind)

4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?

I'd like to imagine myself with a lasting mental resilience, a person who influences others in a positive way whilst remaining true to herself. I would not be susceptible to general peer pressure.

A person I wouldn't want to be? I can only say such a thing because of the general position I'm in now. I'd like to say that I wouldn't like to be vapid, but if I were this in the first place, what difference would it make? Do vapid people realise that they are vapid? Maybe I am - or maybe I appear like I am - despite believing myself to not be this? It all comes down to how others perceive you/how you want to perceive yourself, I suppose. I want there to be a harmony between these two things - as in, people perceive me generally how I perceive myself, which would be a positive thing, generally. Yet, what does it speak of innate values: being true to yourself because it is right, no matter what other people think or say? I always though I'd like to be beautiful, physically; it's a state of being that I've envied, but never been able to emulate, due to physical faults. But what does beauty offer? Better treatment? Pure aesthetics? Self-acceptance? 

Well, all I truly know is that I yearn to be intelligent and knowledgeable; ethical, loving and loved. 

5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

Aren't we the result of the closest 5 people we surround ourselves with? I can imagine, then, there would be some sort of overlap between how I act and how people perceive me. Sometimes, people present me with a supposed axiom about myself, framed in a positive light, and I feel quite uncomfortable. It's as if they don't know how clueless and unintelligent I really am. Or, if it's a physical attribute, I imagine they're being nice so as to not hurt my feelings. Which is stupid, really, and entirely my fault -- my own self-esteem issues cause such feelings, and when I'm not wholly concious of myself, I probably do slip into a persona that is more organic to myself. 

That being said, people generally describe me as an 'educated idiot' - I know bits and bobs about certain topics, and I enjoy reading things and discussing them, but I'm very scatterbrained in real life, and I lack common sense. People have also said I'm insecure; that I can be paranoid about things; that I'm a worrier; that I'm a bit weird; that I'm funny, etc. I think I'd agree in an around about way, but not in an absolute fashion. 

6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.

Contentedness and happiness, in terms of your place in life, and the people you surround yourself with; the freedom to explore, both intellectually and physically; bodily autonomy; flexibility; honesty; constant re-evaluation of values and morals. 

Essentially, I value people and freedoms. I sound like an all-American gal there, but you know. 


11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?

People as a whole...group-think is of course powerful, but I'm an optimist about the vast majority of people, most of the time. I quite like delving into that feeling of sonder...I've always though that solipsism was an asinine school of thought. It seems impossible, firstly; and secondly, though it's interesting to contemplate, it makes little sense that the world would be how it is, if it were all just projections of my conciousness. I know that people have their own minds and influences; I know that sometimes, we may fundamentally disagree on things; but nevertheless, people are complex, individual beings, and it's easy to forget that. I can't imagine my life without some people, because I love them so, yet it is so easy for others to overlook or disrespect them in some way. Yet, don't we do the same? It's weird....tribal minds and all. As for society...I'd end up rambling on all day about this, so I'd better just say: some traditions and values are harmless or even good; some seem slightly redundant. But, you know, culture flows, as long as there isn't some force actively repressing it, or moulding it. 

14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?

Subjugation, loss of autonomy, being ostracised. I think these fears are somewhat universal.

Actually, a while ago I was obsessed with the idea that I was somehow terminally ill (each minor symptom was, apparently, a sign of so much worse) and I became depressed thinking about the deterministic nature of my body - how, even though I lived healthily, there'd always be something that could go wrong, through no fault of my own, and I'd wither and die. Except, the withering and dying wasn't actually my main fear. It was the scheduled hospital treatments; the chemicals that would be pumped through my body; my mum and dad being overcome with worry and sadness; the fact that life wouldn't be fluid and tumultuous, but would turn into a sort of scheduled misery: cold and lonely and forever shrouded in a fog. I would bargain with myself: if I became ill, I wouldn't tell anyone; I'd continue as normal, and if worst came to worse, I'd kill myself. Then the logical part told me that I wouldn't do any of that: that my natural fear would cling to whatever presented itself as comforting and knowledgeable, and I would go on in that sense. I couldn't tell you why I got like this for a while, or why I eventually stopped: it might have been some sort of momentary lapse of my general sanity, or whatever else. It was weird. While I was feeling this way, I became outwardly more depressed, paranoid, and melancholy -- I even had a small breakdown in a carpark, which I know was pathetic. I mean, there are people who are genuinely suffering, and I was acting in such a way because of something I imagined was happening?! But, yeah. When it was over, I think I became less...erratic? I stopped looking for assurance everywhere, and I think my general countenance returned to a more calm state (which I'm sure everyone was glad for.)


15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

I know I want to, somehow, contribute to something that will help humanity in some way, or will otherwise just be something pretty cool. You know, like working on something scientific, or researching into some lost history, or writing a novel that will resonate with people, that they can simultaneously enjoy and develop some thought processes that they may not have considered before. Yet I also know that this is futile, because I'm not nearly intelligent enough to accomplish any of this. I think this drive merely came from the fact that I know what I enjoy doing, but I'm not acutely aware of all of the actualities of adult life yet. 

As a child, there were some vague ideas that I could grasp that I knew would probably await me in the future. Yet, nothing was ever concrete, and I think this feeling has carried on. I would say now, that I don't want children, that I'd be content with a partner. But I can only know this in the now. Knowing my nature, however, I would end up waiting and waiting...and then it would be too late; I'd have probably hit menopause, or past that, just waitin' to make a decision. Would I be overcome with regret? What we don't know can't hurt us, and all of that jazz? Well, the human imagination is a testament against this, in some manner: what we don't know can't hurt us in its actuality, but we'll craft things anyhow, because that's what we do. But, if we are to talk about this, then it is surely a lot less pressure to not create a life and bring it into this world...Kierkegaard did say we'd regret anything we did, or didn't do, because that's the nature of man. 

(Missed out some questions because I would end up talking too much about them - in an idiotic manner at that - so I hope this is enough for anyone out there who wants to type me)


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

JoMCaR said:


> Well, thanks for the help! Though I've gotta say that was a pretty fast typing  Are you sure, just in case?
> 
> (I would make sense though, because when I started doing what I said in the last post, I also started overindulging in chocolates :blushed


I'm not exactly certain, but I think it is a fair guess!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

0.Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
Nothing. Female. Age 23, current state of mind: curious 

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
I see a yellow bird that reminds me of my own bird. I have three birds but this birds body stature reminds me of my cockatiel; bossy, confident, grumpy, loving, etc. Looking at the yellow bird swells up my love for my cockatiel. 

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favorite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
I would try and stay calm but would be hoping someone knows how to fix the car since I don't. I would think, “I hate not knowing what to do”, so I would try and hide that feeling from others. My outward reaction would be to not say much but make sure we take steps to get going again. Like I would make sure we aren’t just sitting around. I would be calling AAA. I would also be thinking "This is a once in a lifetime opportunity! I can't believe this is happening!" 

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
Well, if the after party is a change in the plan, I would be hesitant about it. But I know I need to loosen up/only have one life to live though so I would probably convince myself to go. 

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

My insides would feel hot and my face would be have a stoic angry look. If it's a situation to do with values I would say "I don't agree, and give my reasoning's....and if they don't agree I would say "Ok. Let's agree to disagree." And if it was a situation to do with logic I would outsmart the person with my own reasoning/facts. When I feel strongly about something I can really go after people since I am really good at seeing people’s flaws and using their flaws against them. For me truth/facts generally over rules values. 

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
It just depends on the situation. Like if sexism came up I would destroy that person’s position and serve it to them with facts and personal experiences of being a woman/facing sexism. 

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
Equality
Telling the truth 
Helping others
Everyone has the right to be themselves… except I get annoyed when people act like their theories and opinions are facts. I mainly determine my values based on facts and what feels right in my heart/gut. They change when new facts are presented to me. I try to stay balanced between my head and my heart/gut. 

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
A.) 
• Funny/good humor 
• Inquisitive
• Open minded 
• Persistent
• Determined 
• Fair minded
• Super kind 
• Realist 
• Direct and to the point/straightforward
• Ambitious 
• Conscientious
• Cultured
• Dependable. If I say I’m going to do something then I’m going to do it. 
• Reliable 
• Observant 
• Precise 
• Helpful
• Argumentative 
• Authoritarian streak 
• 2 favorite words are why and no

b. I would change my shyness/being more assertive. I worry if others will think the things I say are dumb or odd. Being seen as smart is sometimes a little too important to me. 

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
I get gut feelings about almost everything. What path I should take in life, people, etc. Sometimes though I quiet my gut feelings by telling myself there’s no evidence to prove those feelings. Sometimes I overthink things and then think I should have just listened to my gut 

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
Accomplishing my goals energizes me the most. I get a high. Going after what I want in life energizes me. Application energizes me. I love making things happen and striving to be efficient and never trying to make the same mistake twice. Group discussions drain me. I suppose it’s because I’m and introvert. 

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why? I repress my sense of humor because I worry people will think it’s odd or/and too eccentric.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

Kitty23 said:


> 0.Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> Nothing. Female. Age 23, current state of mind: curious
> 
> 1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
> ...


ixfj I think


----------



## sarasalad1234 (Jan 8, 2016)

You think you can


----------

